# uneven cut on riding mower



## john49 (Sep 5, 2008)

I have a 2yr old troybuilt 42in riding mower. Ever since I bought it , it has left a 3in wide section of grass taller than the rest, its on the right side about where the center of the right blade is. I just got it serviced, blades sharpened, new belt, deck leveled, and it still does it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome the forum :wave:

Did you ask the people that serviced it?

The only thing I can think of is there a about 3 inch wide roller on the front of the deck. Maybe smashing down the grass.

BG


----------



## john49 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, yes I ask the service guy and he said he checked for anything bent under neath, all is ok he said. This doesnt have rollers, just free loating. another repair place the Toybuilt makes crappy decks and I might just have to live it


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

The only way it could be leaving a "stripe" is between the two blades. Guessing the blades should about 20.5 inches long each, max.

I wonder what size yours are?

BG


----------



## Gunny63 (Sep 12, 2009)

I have seen this very problem on my simplicity and my buddies troybilt. Check the spindle and or a bent blade tip.


----------



## mercuryk (Sep 23, 2009)

What you more than likely have is a spindle problem. align the blades even with 
each other in a straight line. check to see if the tips line up with each other.
there should also be less then an inch space between the two blades. uneven
tire pressure can also cause uneven cuts.


----------



## mstpops (Oct 21, 2009)

hi there john 49 - yes i agree , but be sure that one of the spindle brgs have or are not floating in the housings causing a change in blade tracking / change in cut hieght ,also check for a bent spindle have seen this happen as well - both blades should be same size and blade tips are not bent, sure the deck is set to level side to side and has about 5.00 to 10 mm rake ( lower at front than at rear ) make sure blade speed ( engine revs are good )

cheers mstpops


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Might as well drag this one on out a little further:grin:

A 42" deck will (in most cases) have only 2 blades. These blades will not be timed or synchronised in any way and will leave a space between blades for clearance which prevents "clashing", or the blades coming into contact with each other. 

The "up-turn" at the rear edge af the blade creates a vacuum effect that may be pulling the grass blades (different from mower blades) in opposite directions causing the missed cut in the center.

Theory for solution (only a theory and not fact) is to attempt to synchronise the blades so they may have a better chance to catch the blades of grass that fall within the "clearance" area between the blades. Examine the blades to determine if they are parallel with each other. What I mean by parallel is you can pretty much draw a straight line when the blades are in a "sideways" position to the direction of travel.... both blades will have the cutting edge to the front while the length of the blades are in line with each other pointing to the side. Kinda hard to explain but when the length one blade is is going left to right (or sideways to direction of travel) the other blade should be facing "front to back" or parallel to the direction of travel. Try to position the blades 90 degrees from each other.....when one is foreward the other should be sideways.

I use a 60" with 3 offset blades which do not leave missed areas. The offset provides coverage by placing one blade foreward of the other two which provides clearance but has an "overlapping" effect.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

After some more thought:

I did have the same issue years ago and just lived with it never giving much thought about the situation.

If the spindles are bad you will know it and the same thing goes for bent blades. One thing not so obvious is the need to clean the underside of the deck itself. Unless you have the good old "bush hog" your deck will be engineered for aerodynamic qualities and maximum lift (vacuum) with efficient discharge of the clippings. Make sure the deck does not have a build-up of dried grass and any baffle is undamaged and still in place.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I hope you all realize this post 4 months old :wave:

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

SABL said:


> Might as well drag this one on out a little further:grin:
> 
> From my first post in this thread.....just having fun:wave:


----------

